# Humbled beyond anything I could ever imagine



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My wife and I never had any children of our own, so we try to spoil other people’s children???? We have 3 nieces that are like daughters to us and the youngest niece has 2 beautiful daughters and another baby on the way in June????????❤ We were just told the gender this evening, and it’s a Boy ???????? I wasn’t ready for what they told my wife and I after revealing the gender???? They named it “Thomas’ after me????❤ What an honor to be thought that much of????


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: Good name .


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

What an honor!! You've got a little buddy on the way too!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, congrats on the new baby and its name.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats awesome. Great to be that involved with family to be honoured in that way.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hopefully he is a well behaved boy...otherwise Great Uncle Thomas is going to be blamed.     Although, if you introduce him to slingshots chances are you and he will already be in trouble.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That is a great guesture to a great person. Congrats, Tag!!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Wonderful! And Thomas is a solid name, too.

You and your wife are a blessing to your family... I feel like aunts and uncles are like extra moms and dads.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Everyone


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations Uncle Thomas!! Great news


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Very cool my friend .. I am glad they named him after you .. awesome! Congrats buddy!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Joey


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Congrats on the new addition! Kids are a blessing, and it sounds like you've got lots of them to dote on. It's a fine name for a fine baby. Get him a slingshot rattle!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Congratulations- that is quite an honor.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks to everyone


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Excellent news, congratulations to all ????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Introducing Thomas Ray❤????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. Thomas Ray was born today around noon today????❤ What a blessing


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

What a beautiful boy! Congratulations Tag, and to all your family!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

With such an honor comes great responsibility........you need to make him a slingshot, right now, with his name and his birthdate on it.

Our oldest granddaughter told me that their first boy child would be named after me....she had twins, both girls. Pete would not have been a good name for a girl. In any case, congratulations to you !


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Congratulations to you and your family, Grandpa Pete's idea is excellent for a slingshot


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great idea Pete Its truly an honor to have a child named after me. Your granddaughter has an amazing Grandfather


----------



## OutdoorAZ365 (Jun 8, 2019)

That's Super Cool! My wife and I don't have kids either (by choice) kids are tough especially when your the parent. Having the ability to be the "Cool Uncle" is very cool because sometimes they value your opinion more than their parents. I have used this role a couple times to help my sister with my niece.

Congrats Man!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. He likes to pull my beard???? we are blessed to have such a healthy boy. The. People at the hospital said he might not hear out of his left ear, but when he went for his checkup, the Dr said all is normal????????


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Tag said:


> 7DB53891-2AC0-4150-BD22-B571B9934D21.jpeg. He likes to pull my beard we are blessed to have such a healthy boy. The. People at the hospital said he might not hear out of his left ear, but when he went for his checkup, the Dr said all is normal


That is great Tag. ...I had an Uncle Thomas....good name.

Little Thomas has a look on his very expressive face, that is clearly saying "whoa, nice Slingshot " 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol slingshot


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Tag said:


> Lol slingshot


lol, look closer....it's SLINGINSHOT............like sling - n - lead. :yeahthat:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Slinginshot


----------



## boatman (Sep 18, 2018)

congrats on the little one .....twins forever if I remember what Thomas stands for...


----------

